# Oz The Great And Powerful



## Animeace (Aug 21, 2011)

Oz The Great and Powerful is a prequal to The Wizard of oz. 

Synopsis: When small-time magician Oscar Diggs (James Franco) pulls one flimflam too many, he finds himself hurled into the fantastical Land of Oz where he must somehow transform himself into the great and powerful Wizard?and just maybe into a better man as well.



> At D23 this Saturday in Anaheim, CA, the Walt Disney Company showed a behind-the-scenes video of Oz The Great and Powerful. Director Sam Raimi opened the video wearing a suit reminiscent of the one worn by the original Wizard of Oz, Hobart Bosworth. Raimi apologized for not being able to attend the convention in person, but explained that he is in the midst of principal photography for the film.
> 
> The next part of the video showcased concept art and what looked to be an actual production still from the film. Concept art included several images of the lush, emerald green hills of Oz, with the yellow--but not always bricked--road winding it's way throughout. The impossible geography of Oz showed through as well, with arching rock formations seemingly miles long and a mountain shaped like an elephant. Pictures of the Emerald City showcased an art deco influence. The image that appeared to be production stills featured James Franco's character (Oz) looking bewildered in front of a frightening forest.
> 
> ...





> Disney pulled back the curtain at D23 Saturday to reveal Oz The Great and Powerful, a prequel to Wizard of Oz that just recently began filming in Michigan. Although neither director Sam Raimi nor his cast -- which includes James Franco as the title character -- could make it there, the filmmaker did send along an EPK-style sizzle reel featurette to take D23 attendees behind the scenes of his new movie.
> 
> The featurette showcased concept art of Raimi's Oz, which the filmmaker insists is closer to author L. Frank Baum's original description of the fantasy land than past film incarnations have been. If you can imagine a realm somewhere between Tim Burton's Wonderland, Avatar's Pandora and the Irish countryside, you have a good idea of what's in store.
> 
> ...





> Reports from Disney?s D23 fan expo would have it that Sam Raimi is shooting some of his Wizard of Oz prequel, Oz the Great and Powerful, in black and white and something like 4:3 aspect ratio. Or perhaps more precisely, 1.37:1 and sepia, in step with the MGM classic.
> 
> There?s very few films that change between black and white and colour, and fewer still that shift aspect ratio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2011)

If Robert Downey Jr were still attached I would be excited.  Franco sort of ruins it for me.  They did a good job casting the witches though.  Amy Adams would have been fantastic as Glinda... but oh well.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Meh. I'm a Wcked man, and hearing the Wizard as being meant to be some sort of Good guy sucks for me.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought Wicked was meant to be the prequel to Wizard of Oz...


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2011)

I''ll watch it. James Franco is good. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I thought Wicked was meant to be the prequel to Wizard of Oz...



It's a revisionist prequel made by greg maguire. It is technically not canon but it's so great most people don't really give a flying fuck.
Elphaba is a much better character and hero than anything james franco can come up with


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 21, 2011)

I still haven't seen Wicked, and I'm very bitter about it....

My brother has seen it and tells me it was amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

I have the book but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

The musical wicked was about the value of friendship and companionship in your life despite how the world sucks and will kick you in the balls despite or even because every single good thing you try to do

The book wicked was about the projection of wickedness on people who are no better nor worse than anyone else. It was about love, friendship, devotion, even a little bit of motherhood, frustration, grief, fascism, racism and opression.


This one with james franco is what?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 22, 2011)

Meh. cant top the original. Plus i got a thing for Judy Garland, she was adorable :33


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

> Franco explained his character's storyline in the film. His character is "a bit of a con, a bit of a Lothario and a seducer. When he gets to Oz, it's a chance to redeem himself."
> 
> "Oz is a place of second chances," said Franco.





I like my Oz a fascist, racist, feudal, religiously fanatic political powder keg that is always in the brink of war thank you very much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The musical wicked was about the value of friendship and companionship in your life despite how the world sucks and will kick you in the balls despite or even because every single good thing you try to do
> 
> The book wicked was about the projection of wickedness on people who are no better nor worse than anyone else. It was about love, friendship, devotion, even a little bit of motherhood, frustration, grief, fascism, racism and opression.
> 
> ...


Profiteering.

I don't mind James Franco though so I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah, a prequel.

Would be nice to have a Wicked film.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, a prequel.
> 
> Would be nice to have a Wicked film.



We're long fucking due to have a Wicked film 
They could have the cheno play madame morrible by now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Is Wicked really that good?  I read a couple lines from it and wasn't impressed. But that's not saying much, books sometimes start slow.


----------

